# 1998 2.8 v6 making weird noise



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Just started today. Any ideas?
thanks


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Doesn't sound very good at all, my guess is valvetrain issue.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it a loud tick, or rumble?


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

like a loud tick. you know in the cartoons where a piece of wood is pulled back and flipped forward. sort of that noise or a card put in the spoke of a bike wheel. Not as loud though. My first thought was my fan was hitting something.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

ITs a lifter. Most likely. I have the same problem. But i have a 1.8t. My Oil Pump is bad i believe So im in the process of replacing it, No oil being pumped to the lifters, so they collapse and tick.


----------



## rickyb5r (Mar 31, 2011)

Left it at the shop. Full tbelt job and possibly a new air pump.


----------



## rawdney88 (Apr 28, 2010)

the left head sounds under-oiled. which leads to the ticking noise since the cam chain tensioner is running dry making the clicking noise you hear. or it could just be the cam chain tensioner by itself , regardless of oil issues. ive known 2.8's to have a cam tensioner oil leak from blown gaskets that would cause under-oiled cam chain ( like me :wave but i have also heard of other a4's just having a bad cam tensioner that needed to be replaced that also needed a certain tool to be removed and put in :bs:. don't know for sure but thats what it sounds like.


----------

